# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  HP DJ 820Cse --> Wie geht es jetzt weiter?

## tacklemaggot

Hi Leute,

ich versuche im Moment, meinen HPDeskjet 820Cse zu installieren und dann auch noch etwas damit auszudrucken. Das funzt aber nicht ganz.

Zuerst hab ich im Handbuck von SuSE 8.1 gesehen, dass der Drucker ja eigentlihc ganz gut funktionieren müsste, aber nach der halbautomatischen Installation, wird, wenn ich auch Testdruck gehe, nichts gedruckt, sondern nur ein Fenster öffnet sich und fragt mich, ob gedruckt worden ist. Das ist aber keineswegs der Fall!
Er druckt einfach nicht, und gibt auch keine Fehlermeldung aus.

Also will ich es mal auf diesem Weg probieren:



> Hi,
> 
> was Du versuchen könntest: Generiere Dir auf http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_d...?driver=pnm2ppa ein ppd-File für deinen Drucker, und richte über http://localhost:631 Deinen Drucker mit diesem ppd-file neu ein.
> 
> Gruß Oli.


Ich hab mir jetzt diese ppd-Datei erstellt, konnte die aber irgendwie nur als "einfachen Text" speichern. Ist das richtig?
Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht weiter, was ich mit der Datei machen muss. (Weil ich erst seit ein paar Tagen mit SuSE arbeite)
hab auch schonmal versucht, diesen ellenlange Befehl einzutippen:



> gs -q -dNOPAUSE -dPARANOIDSAFER -BATCH ......   -i - -o -


Da wird aber gemeldet, dass eine Datei (pdd2pff glaub ich) fehlt.

Was muss ich auf dieser zweiten Seite machen um meinen Drucker zu installieren.?

Schonmal Danke!

----------


## tacklemaggot

Kommt Leute, einer muss das doch wissen!

Bitte!

----------


## gfc

> _Original geschrieben von tacklemaggot_ 
> *Kommt Leute, einer muss das doch wissen!
> 
> Bitte!*


jaaa.. da weiss es auch einer.. nämlich ein Besitzer eines Deskjet 820Cxi..

die lösung ist eigentlich banal, auch wenn mir nicht mal Suse weiterhelfen konnte... hab auf linuxprinting.org nachgeschaut.. das mit der ppd vergiss mal schön.. sicher, Cups is ja schön und gut, aber beim HP happerts...

drum mein Tipp, wie du den HP ganz schnell zum laufen bringst: im Yast wählst du Hardware/drucker dann ändern (falls er bereits erkannt ist, was er sein sollte), dann erweitert und dort LPRng.. dann mal anwenden.. nun wieder zurück und den druckerfilter bearbeiten und dort Deskjet 820 auswählen.. alle speichern und der drucker sollte gehen (bei mir wars so..)

----------


## tacklemaggot

Danke,

jetzt funzt alles wie geschmiert!!!

----------


## gfc

> _Original geschrieben von tacklemaggot_ 
> *Danke,
> 
> jetzt funzt alles wie geschmiert!!!*


bitte bitte.. war mir ein vergnügen.. aber war arg von Suse enttäuscht, dass sie mir da ned weiterhelfen konnten.... zum glück gibts dieses Forum....

----------


## pasumima

Super war schon drauf und drann suse 8.0 wieder zu instalieren

jetzt noch ein par andere macken beseitigen vieleicht bin ich dann doch noch zufrieden

mit der 8.1

----------


## gfc

> _Original geschrieben von pasumima_ 
> *Super war schon drauf und drann suse 8.0 wieder zu instalieren
> 
> jetzt noch ein par andere macken beseitigen vieleicht bin ich dann doch noch zufrieden
> 
> mit der 8.1*


:-) was für macken? bei mir is alles besser wie in der 8.0 ...

----------

